# Compact mirrors



## Toni (Dec 13, 2010)

Thought I would share these compact mirrors with everyone instead of always showing pens I made the red rose one earlier this year the other 3 I made yesturday.  They are the last of my compacts that I have I love making them. 

Thank you for Looking!!


----------



## snowman56 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wonderful work as allways.


----------



## Two Hair (Dec 13, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## nativewooder (Dec 13, 2010)

As usuall, your pieces are just "WOW"!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW is right! great work Toni!


----------



## renowb (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW! Looks good enough to eat! Nice work Toni! Very beautiful!


----------



## Toni (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you so much for the complements!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 13, 2010)

All good stuff, as usual! Keep up your excellent work.


----------



## Super Dave (Dec 13, 2010)

Toni, your work is beautiful!

Dave


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 13, 2010)

Tony and Doc, now that is a pair.  Wonderful work Toni.  Thanks you for sharing.
Charles


----------



## its_virgil (Dec 13, 2010)

What! No pens? But, hey, your work makes even a plain ole compact look classy. Very nice....very nice indeed! I think the spell is broken.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## CaptG (Dec 13, 2010)

Just plain awesome,  as usual.  You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 13, 2010)

Now those could be huge sellers. Put them with a pen and wow. Nice work as usual. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Penl8the (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful. I just love your work.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 13, 2010)

Toni,

Those are absolutely beautiful.  I would think that any female that carries a compact would be proud to show off one of your creations!

Linda


----------



## Nikitas (Dec 13, 2010)

AS I said earlier, your work is amazing!!!!
Brian Nikitas


----------



## holmqer (Dec 13, 2010)

Fantastic looking as usual. Out of curiosity are there standard sized inserts of pressed powder to put in these compact kits?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 13, 2010)

Batgirl, some of the things that come out of your batcave would make even blind bats see...... just amazing.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 14, 2010)

Toni,
You never cease to amaze me with your work.  Astonishingly beautiful.


----------



## OOPS (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Toni:  These are just great, but I like looking at your pens too.  Don't hesitate to put them on this site  ANYTIME.  

Thanks.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 14, 2010)

Awesome work Toni.


----------



## JimMc7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Beautiful work!  I really like the one with dark blue (or purple?) roses.


----------



## Toni (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you Everyone!!


----------



## Nellieteach (Dec 14, 2010)

Toni,
Really like the compacts. Are they for sale? If so, where?
Thanks,
Nadine Nelson


----------



## Toni (Dec 15, 2010)

Nadine~I have sold the purple rose compact and the Turquoise compact if you are interested just pm me.


----------



## wm460 (Dec 17, 2010)

They are absolutely beautiful Toni.


----------

